# Unusual coat pattern - hair direction



## Bramblebear (24 June 2016)

My new horse seems to have an unusual coat pattern in terms of hair direction. It is a bit like giant whirls all over his body. I haven't seen anything like this before and just wondered if anyone else has? And if there is any reason for it or it is just an odd variation?


----------



## Speedyfluff (24 June 2016)

I have seen this before and it's caused by a gene rather than it being a disorder. Not sure where I saw it though.


----------



## Tirna (24 June 2016)

My 6 yo old gelding has the exact same thing! It's most apparent on his neck and shoulders the same as yours. I asked my vet about it when he came do his vaccinations (was mildly concerned about Cushing's which would have been very unlikely with his age and no symptoms), he said he'd never seen it before but didn't think there was anything to worry about. Following with interest....


----------



## Casey76 (24 June 2016)

Oooh, I wonder if your horse is a chimera?


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 June 2016)

Ive seen similar but not as extreme. Must be fun to brush!


----------



## Floxie (24 June 2016)

Pretty sure this has come up before on this forum - I can't remember what else they call it but if you search google for "crushed velvet horse coat" there's a few discussions and photos (before you get to the posh riding clothes)


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 June 2016)

OP, I'd not worry about cushings just due to this. Cushings can present in other ways than the regular long hair that people expect but my vet told me its an unusual moulting pattern that causes concern. ie- my TB had a very fine TB coat but he'd be clipped once in Autumn and still look freshly clipped til July- literally!


----------



## Merlod (24 June 2016)

My boy has this, only shows up in his summer coat. Called crushed "velvet" or "puzzlecoat" and I beleive is most common in friesians although my boy is reg sec D


----------



## Pocketr@cket (24 June 2016)

Merlod said:



			My boy has this, only shows up in his summer coat. Called crushed "velvet" or "puzzlecoat" and I beleive is most common in friesians although my boy is reg sec D
		
Click to expand...

My section D has a small amount from shoulder to neck and only appears in the summer.


----------



## Crackerz (24 June 2016)

poiuytrewq said:



			Ive seen similar but not as extreme. Must be fun to brush!
		
Click to expand...

It would drive my OCD insane haha!


----------



## rabatsa (24 June 2016)

I had a cob whose coat was every which way. It was hell to clip neatly.


----------



## Auslander (24 June 2016)

Yep - crushed velvet. Alf has it too - it irritates me intensely! I want him to be smooth and shiny, and he has splodges on both sides of his neck!


----------



## tiggipop (24 June 2016)

My friesian has this !


----------



## Bramblebear (24 June 2016)

Nice to hear there are others. I'm clipping him tomorrow so should be interesting!


----------



## Mrskyfall (24 June 2016)

My cob has this all over his body. When his summer coat first comes through, it is only in tiny patches, but as the summer progresses, so does the pattern. I have groomed the coat in the direction it is meant to go, but it just goes how it wants to go straight away!


----------



## FfionWinnie (24 June 2016)

Never seen that before. What an education this forum is.


----------



## eggs (24 June 2016)

My Dutch warm blood has a similar thing.  He grows a dense but not long winter coat.  Never been a problem to clip.


----------



## Damnation (24 June 2016)

rabatsa said:



			I had a cob whose coat was every which way. It was hell to clip neatly.
		
Click to expand...




Auslander said:



			Yep - crushed velvet. Alf has it too - it irritates me intensely! I want him to be smooth and shiny, and he has splodges on both sides of his neck! 






Click to expand...




Bramblebear said:



			Nice to hear there are others. I'm clipping him tomorrow so should be interesting!
		
Click to expand...




FfionWinnie said:



			Never seen that before. What an education this forum is.
		
Click to expand...

Fascinating! I have never seen this before either. Glad to see I am not the only one thinking "Well his coat looks pretty and interesting, but I wouldn't like to try clipping it!"


----------



## ester (24 June 2016)

There are some trains of thoughts that it is linked to skin tension and a good fascia release massage over time sometimes  resolves it. - I'm not sure if I believe it or not though but worth putting out there.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 June 2016)

Interesting! My young cob has a patch just above her hip. I have always thought she had some Friesian in her breeding.


----------



## Tnavas (24 June 2016)

It's a Heavy Horse thing. The majority of Clydesdales have this patterning, mine included. I've also seen it on horses known to have Clydesdale in their breeding.


----------



## _HP_ (24 June 2016)

I have a miniature shetland that has a sort of inside out winter coat but a normal summer coat.
The hair goes in the wrong direction and he ends up with what looks like a seam along his back (sticking up) and a seam on his flank whorls


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 June 2016)

_HP_ said:



			I have a miniature shetland that has a sort of inside out winter coat but a normal summer coat.
The hair goes in the wrong direction and he ends up with what looks like a seam along his back (sticking up) and a seam on his flank whorls
		
Click to expand...

My shetlands do this too - its because they stand with their backsides to the weather and the wind turns it so it doesn't drive into the coat but skims across going in the same direction.


----------



## GemG (24 June 2016)

How interesting! Ive been involved with horses intensely for years and have never seen this!!!  Wow!


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 June 2016)

Tnavas said:



			It's a Heavy Horse thing. The majority of Clydesdales have this patterning, mine included. I've also seen it on horses known to have Clydesdale in their breeding.
		
Click to expand...

Ha well there you go. I have seen it then but I thought it was part of the weird rituals of showing a Clydesdale didn't realise they came like that!


----------



## Ladyinred (25 June 2016)

Merlod said:



			My boy has this, only shows up in his summer coat. Called crushed "velvet" or "puzzlecoat" and I beleive is most common in friesians although my boy is reg sec D
		
Click to expand...

My Sec D has it as well. Very pronounced in summer.. one year she had a perfect heart shape on her neck! So cute.


----------



## Bilbo_Baggins (26 June 2016)

I have never seen or heard of this either!  What an interesting thread.  Enjoying seeing the photos!



Ladyinred said:



			My Sec D has it as well. Very pronounced in summer.. one year she had a perfect heart shape on her neck! So cute.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to see photos of this too Ladyinred


----------



## Auslander (26 June 2016)

Damnation said:



			Fascinating! I have never seen this before either. Glad to see I am not the only one thinking "Well his coat looks pretty and interesting, but I wouldn't like to try clipping it!"
		
Click to expand...

Clipped out, his coat is completely normal! Weird, eh!

He's got it this year, but the pattern/location is completely different - it's really odd!


----------



## shergar (26 June 2016)

Auslander said:



			Clipped out, his coat is completely normal! Weird, eh!

He's got it this year, but the pattern/location is completely different - it's really odd!
		
Click to expand...

We have a cob type mare the coat pattern is like Alfs ,but only on the chest area  the mare is 20 years old and the patttern appeared last summer .                                              We thought it was something to do with medication she had antibiotics and steroids  from end of April on wards ,she had an abscess in her airway ,and the vet had to do an emergency op in the stable to secure her airway ,this was followed by 11 days in hospital ,so we thought maybe it was caused by stress also.  This mare has a lovely very shiny healthy coat ,  so yes it is very odd .


----------



## rowan666 (26 June 2016)

My friends friesan has this on his neck, vet has never indicated it was anything odd and he see's the vet a lot! Lol


----------



## Tirna (29 June 2016)

For anybody who is interested, here's some pics of my gelding who has a similar coat pattern to the OP. To my knowledge he doesn't have any Clydesdale or Friesian in his breeding, but there may well be some Section D in the mix. I've grown quite fond of his special wavy coat!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (29 June 2016)

My baby horse has this, but just to be different her's presents in her winter coat and her summer coat looks normal.







Clipped it looks normal and she's another Friesian cross.


----------

